
Links were always supposed to go both ways. It just took decades to get there - awwstn
https://capiche.com/e/roam-research-worldwideweb-xanadu
======
8bitsrule
Here's another article on Roam Research (I did appreciate the history in that
link) that more clearly explains what it is they're up to.
[https://nesslabs.com/roam-research](https://nesslabs.com/roam-research)

Also noted, Roam wants a request for access to their site:
[https://roamresearch.com/](https://roamresearch.com/)

